# boa, speed lacing or burton style lacing? what to choose



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Almost all the companies make boots with some sort of Speed Lacing (the 'pull string thing')
I think it's the best option out there, better than BOA or regular lacing, but it's all personal preference. If you do get the speed lacing, make sure it has 2 separate zones... one for the lower and one for the upper.

As far as comfortable boots go that's all relative and no one can give you a suggestion because everyone has difference feet. A boot that's comfortable for my feet could be extremely uncomfortable for someone else's feet.

That being said, Burton's higher end boots have a good reputation. I had the Ion last year and it made it through the full season, which is a first for me, but they are near done. I had a pair of ThirtyTwo boots which I was satisfied with. I had two pairs of Rome boots which completely fell apart in <1 season. There's many other companies out there, but it all comes down to how it feels on your foot, so you must go try as many possible models on as you can find. Celcius, DC, Nike, ThirtyTwo, Burton, Forum, Flow, Ride, etc ...
After you find one or two models you would like, then you can begin your internet search to find a great deal within your budget (usually 50% less than in-store price).


----------



## Mocolate chilk (Jan 30, 2011)

ok thanks chupaca Ik different people have different feet. I ment if certain boots maybe have eva 3 airsoles as posedto say eva 1 insoles. Just like they make a difference in skate shoes..


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Well then you should have said that. I answered the questions you asked, sorry if that wasn't good enough. Just search every boot companies website and check out the tech of each model...


----------



## Mocolate chilk (Jan 30, 2011)

i wrote it late at night. but really thank you for the response it helped me a bit.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Mocolate chilk said:


> ok thanks chupaca Ik different people have different feet. I ment if certain boots maybe have eva 3 airsoles as posedto say eva 1 insoles. Just like they make a difference in skate shoes..


...what?


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

mocolate chilk, can u eloabrate on the origins of your name?


----------



## Mocolate chilk (Jan 30, 2011)

*.*



WasatchMan said:


> ...what?



alright ive had a ruff week this past week. Please excuse me for my typo's and so on. EVA is ethylene vinyl acetate used in insoles often in boots, skate shoes and other footwear. A rating is given to a insole of EVA 1 being basic or not so good while a EVA 3 insoles is better for whatever reason. 

and as for my name, i'm dyslexic  Cough ** cough* chocolate milk


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Mocolate chilk said:


> alright ive had a ruff week this past week. Please excuse me for my typo's and so on. EVA is ethylene vinyl acetate used in insoles often in boots, skate shoes and other footwear. A rating is given to a insole of EVA 1 being basic or not so good while a EVA 3 insoles is better for whatever reason.
> 
> and as for my name, i'm dyslexic  Cough ** cough* chocolate milk


Yeah I understand what EVA is, as I sell shoes for a living, I just was confused by your post in general. It's all good


----------



## Mocolate chilk (Jan 30, 2011)

ight ight.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

The stock insole you get will likely be crap no matter what EVA level it is rated. Northwave have a good speedlace and I have found their stock footbeds to be really comfortable.


----------



## crozierm (Mar 13, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> The stock insole you get will likely be crap no matter what EVA level it is rated. Northwave have a good speedlace and I have found their stock footbeds to be really comfortable.


I bought a pair of '11 Salomon Malamutes and I was shocked to find a seemingly decent insole in 'em. I'm going to give them a shot before I replace them.

I haven't tried other brands in a long time, but I like Salomon's speedlace system. I think I like earlier versions more than the current one, but it's still pretty good. It's fast, easy, and I'm able to dial in the tightness really accurately.


----------

